# enough?



## keg (Sep 9, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## bote (Sep 9, 2009)

if you are in the process of killing yourself, take it easy and good luck. if you are just getting stoned, then yeah i'd say it's probably more than enough.


----------



## bote (Sep 9, 2009)

was it?


----------



## wartomods (Sep 9, 2009)

depends on the pills


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 9, 2009)

posts like these and idiots that post them are the reason why i find very little hope for this new generation of riders.


----------

